# Making a skip tooth cog wrench



## John (Dec 10, 2013)

It cost about $5.00 to make and a old NG chain


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 10, 2013)

John said:


> View attachment 126642It cost about $5.00 to make and a old NG chain




And on the seventh day John rested...


----------



## John (Dec 10, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And on the seventh day John rested...




When are you going to pick up your OG tires?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 10, 2013)

John said:


> When are you going to pick up your OG tires?



 Pm me your address and ill come an get em..thanks for holding them!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2013)

When I grow up, I wanna be like John.......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 10, 2013)

When does John's oniline bicycle store open? I want one of these as well?


----------

